# What to catch



## booyahfishing (Jul 8, 2008)

This past summer, i started shark fishing the beach with a lot of luck, but the last time I went out, I only got like one bite. Now that the temperatures are changing and stuff, do sharks migrate somehwere else? Aka, are sharks only summer season fishing around here on the beach/surf? 

If they are, what are the good things to catch during the winter months? I have read a few threads with reds and pomp being good now,are they more winter time?

ANy info is appreciated cause catching no fish isn't fun.


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

The sharks will be around for awhile, they're actually pretty thick right now in the 1st gut and even the wade gut if its rough. Good size blacktips coming mostly off of casted baits. I went friday for 2 hours and got 4 between 5 and 6 feet. Baits never sat more than 15min, daytime seems to be better than night right now.


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

Another thought: If your just casting baits you'll have to pick your day, the water needs to be rough and a little dirty for them to come in range. North winds and slick seas with clear water you will need to deploy your bait past the second bar to get them.


----------



## booyahfishing (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks for the info much appreciated.


----------

